# sokol: 10,000 posts



## Orlin

Congratulations on your 10,000th post, sokol! I wish you many new posts and nice moderating in the Slavic and EHL forums!
Čestitam na tvom 10 000. postu, sokole! Živeli!


----------



## Nanon

What, already 10,000?... Десятикратное ура!
Moi qui ai écrit ici qu'on n'allait pas attendre les dix mille posts pour se tutoyer et s'envoyer des bises... Pour le tu, c'est gagné ; quant aux bises, je les réédite en les multipliant par 10 !
May moderation be sweet, and posts be plenty .


----------



## Vanda

Eiiii.... e eu nem vi!!!! Dá-lhe, sokol! Mais 10.000 já já!!!!!


----------



## ILT

Wow!!!
10,000 already!
Congratulations


----------



## Frank06

Tingduzend, mo joeng, da sen der veul!!
Proficiat, meutje!


----------



## swift

¡¡Felicitaciones, Sokol!! One of my favourites foreros in the EHL (Deluxe ) Forum. 

I don't know what your ideal meal is but I hope you'll enjoy these.


----------



## Awwal12

10.000 is surely a decent number. Congratulations! )


----------



## XiaoRoel

Felicidades.


----------



## sokol

Thanks a ton for the wishes - мерси, благодаря - большое спасибо - merci beaucoup - veel bedankt - muito obrigado - muchas muchas gracias!
(Oh, I wouldn't manage all that without translation tools. )

Let me say thank you with a couple of those - they're just for you (all of them!), I'm really not so keen on champagne, I rather prefer beer. (For those of you who do too, please help yourself here.)

But I feel my post count isn't quite "representative" as you know there's plenty of "moderating" posts to my account. (And then of course also no match compared to Vanda's 21,000+ posts. )


----------



## cherine

Congrats!!  May you post 10,000 more and 10,000 and 10,000 


sokol said:


> But I feel my post count isn't quite "representative" as you know there's plenty of "moderating" posts to my account.


They represent a very charming person, and that's good enough to deserve a celebration.


----------



## sokol

Ah but I can but give the compliment back to a very charming Mediterranean Dolphin. 

I even tried to cheat an Arabic answer:
أنا في غاية الامتنان!
But I'm not even capable of "writing" it in the right direction.


----------



## Tagarela

Parabéns pelas 10.000 mensagens no fórum e também pela paciência de aturar alguns membros do fórum !


----------



## cyanista

Mein teurer Kollege! Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum wohlverdienten Postiversary!!!

What do I see there! I believe some paparazzo or other managed to take a picture of you fighting ignorance!   





10,000 BC naturally stands for

10,000 BRILLIANT CONTRIBUTIONS!!!​


----------



## cherine

sokol said:


> Ah but I can but give the compliment back to a very charming Mediterranean Dolphin.


 Danke, mein freund 


> I even tried to cheat an Arabic answer:
> أنا في غاية الامتنان!
> But I'm not even capable of "writing" it in the right direction.


Hahaha
You "wrote" it well. Just add  tags to put the punctuation mark in place  


cyanista said:


> What do I see there! I believe some paparazzo or other managed to take a picture of you fighting ignorance!


I loved that


----------



## Missrapunzel

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!


----------



## sokol

Oh, Mammoth steak is delicious, hard to get though and you shouldn't eat it medium or even raw (for hygienic reasons, you know all that microbes surviving from the Ice Age ...), but apart from that as good as it gets.

Herzlichen Dank nochmals, obrigado Tagarela, merci Rapunzel-mit-den-langen-Haaren, Дзякуй even (says Google translate - klingt ja fast wie Polnisch  - ist schon immer wieder lustig, wie sehr offenbar die slawischen Sprachen miteinander verflochten sind).


----------



## rusita preciosa

Congrats, *Соколик*
Give us 10 000 more!


----------



## sokol

Спасиба, Руссита!

(I really _really_ tried to write something with wit in Russian, but I fear that's just pointless - I wouldn't get nuances right, not even close. )


----------

